# 315-611d118 model number...



## Ohschmidt (Sep 24, 2019)

Hello, i recently picked up a MTD blower Model 315-611d118.. i need new auger and drive cables and a new pull cord .. I cant find them online anywhere. Any help ?


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Welcome to SBF. Partstree.com seems to have them.


https://www.partstree.com/models/315-611d000-mtd-snow-thrower-1995/


Just type MTD 315-611 into a Google search box.


----------

